# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Опросы  >  Какой "качалкой" пользуетесь?

## Макcим

Голосуем активнее!

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## akok

ReGet 5.2 - неплохая качалка

----------


## Толик

FlashGet!  Встроенной в Макстон, для скачки с рапиды  :Wink:

----------


## Surfer

1) фри регет, персоналка 5.2 http://deluxe.reget.com/ru/download.htm
2) орбит
3) universal share downloader 1.3.4.9
4) wGet + GUI

----------


## Shark

Сначала пользовался Download Master. Теперь Оперная в ходу.
Нормально так, нравится.

----------


## naik212006

> Сначала пользовался Download Master. Теперь Оперная в ходу.
> Нормально так, нравится.


Не знаю, не знаю!
Может чего не так делаю, но ....
Сижу на GPRS при всем моем уважении к Опере, при обрыве связи все сначала.
Пользуя Download Master или ReGet все нормально,
Flash Get версии 1.73 тоже, все что позже глючное(ИМХО),
по крайней мере у меня.
Так что каждому своё.....

----------


## ed13

С недавних пор пользуюсь Free Download Manager, на которого наткнулся вместе с Оперой-АС.. Вполне приличная качалка, пока удовлетворяет...

----------


## Макcим

Download Master - качаю в основном малвары. Он хорошо маскируется под IE.
Для всякой мелочи пользуюсь встроенной в Firefox. Теперь думаю взять ReGet Personal для остальных закачек (музыка, софт).

----------


## fotorama

_Download Master_

----------


## maXmo

В 99.9% случаев хватает встроенной в фаерфокс, в остальных случаях вспоминаю, что у меня ещё Free Download Manager установлен.

----------


## MaksimP

Download Master и Opera

----------


## Quazar

Orbit довольно таки хорош. Жалко тока, что после ошибки закачки он сам не восстанавливает сессию))

----------


## rubin

Download Master

----------


## XP user

Встроенной в Firefox.

Paul

----------


## rayoflight

Internet Download Manager.Для меня самый удобный,цепляет те ссылки,которые другие не могут.

----------


## Karlson

В 99.9% случаев хватает встроенной в фаерфокс (с)

----------


## sergey888

Сейчас пользуюсь или плагин для Mozilla Firefox или Download Master.
Из платных можно отметить Internet Download Manager и FlashGet обе отличные качалки.
ReGet использовал. но очень давно и тогда он был не стабилен и часто бил файлы при скачивании, но возможно это давно все исправили.

----------


## rayoflight

FlashGet уже давно бесплатный.

----------


## sergey888

> FlashGet уже давно бесплатный.


Ничего удивительного, рекламмы туда навтыкали и сделали бесплатным. А я пользовался когда он еще платным был.

----------


## shockwave

Встроенный в браузер Firefox (иногда Opera) и Регет.

----------


## Толик

> Ничего удивительного, рекламмы туда навтыкали и сделали бесплатным


Не говорите того, чего не знаете!
Рекламы нет, ни одного баннера!!!
Вот скрин если не верите
http://i30.tinypic.com/2wp1kdw.jpg

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## drongo

попробовал   orbit, наверно реклама по телевизору подействовала  :Smiley: 
 Понравилось :Мало памяти ест , есть грабер видео прибамбасов.
Шпионов вроде нет,  рекламы тоже нет .Hа всякий случай отключил какой-то внутренний  p2p.

----------


## Макcим

> Шпионов вроде нет,  рекламы тоже нет .


Всё равно домой "звонит". Проследи адреса и заблокируй файрволом.

----------


## Catkin

Download Master, для мелочи встроенный в Firefox, для торрентов uTorrent.

----------


## Jolly Rojer

Очень часто использую wget.

----------


## ScratchyClaws

FlashGet, иногда встроенный в симанки менеджер загрузок...
ещё мюторрент и dc++
кажись всё

----------


## xzv

wget - лучшая качалка!
Иногда ещё встроенный в браузер (firefox)...

----------


## Stec

Orbit, пока не подводил.

----------


## Quazar

Orbit поменял вскоре на FlashGet)) Он идеален вместе со FlashGot'ом, встроенным в лису.

----------


## copsmith

Только DM ... но слегка "подломанный"  :Smiley:

----------


## Alex Plutoff

-в основном Download Master, но и другими тоже... это обусловлено моими предпочтениями по отношению к используемым браузерам... в FireFox, например, встраиваемый менеджер закачек DownThemAll, вполне самодостаточный плагин... в Opera, тоже, имеется свой, но это уже скоре даже и не плагин, а, собственно, неотъемлимый модуль самого браузера...

----------


## Groft

С IE пользуюсь Download Master, в Опере - встроеный качальщик.

----------


## SDA

Download Master.

----------


## AK-47

ReGet, встроенный - Opera... Иногда - Firefox...

----------


## Белый Сокол

Orbit  :Smiley:

----------


## vau2008

Качаю с помощью *FlashGet*: версии 1.73 (не самая новая, но вполне - до сих пор раздается на сайте) либо 1.82 (поновее).
Последняя версия: 1.96 - разочаровала меня своими аппетитами в интернете (требует разрешения ходить по куче адресов).

Инфо для любителей другой качалки: Download Master.Совсем недавно попробовал это изделие, выводы вкратце:
- гонит рекламу...
- после FlashGet не хватает функционала.
Но это только ягодки!

При деинсталляции сего творения (использован _Revo Uninstaller_) наблюдались некоторые неожиданности:
-> после заявления родного деинсталлятора: "_всё полностью удалено_" - обнаруживается, что не удалено НИЧЕГО: папки-файлы на месте, а в реестре ещё застряли 230 (!!!) ключей;
-> в процесе работы деинсталлятора защита (HIPS) _ThreatFire_ подняла MAX-тревогу: "множественное размножение файлов по компу!" - и ему было дано разрешение БЛОКИРОВАТЬ это безобразие.
Допускаю, что файлы-папки деинсталлятор по указанной причине "не успел" удалить.

На этом эксперименты с указанной качалкой я закончил - изучать все её "недокументированные возможности" нет желания. Как и использовать её в работе.

----------


## 1205

Встроенный в FireFox. Для торрентов uTorrent, для скачивания с локальной p2p сети- StrongDC++

----------


## Макcим

> Инфо для любителей другой качалки: Download Master.


Я пользуюсь Portable версией, она так глубоко не внедряется.

----------


## light59

Давным давно пользовался RegetJr, когда сидел на диал-апе... а ща встроенный в мазилу

----------


## ananas

Штангу и гантели забросил. Сделал станки с блоками по своим чертежам.

----------


## Ivaemon

Встроенной в Файрфокс + DownThemAll! - бесплатное приложение к файрфоксу.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Вячеслав12

Встроенной в Оперу. Задолблался интегрировать сторонние качалки. Сейчас стоит Download Master, тока как его задействовать в автоматическую закачку - ? Нифига не получается....  :Oops:

----------


## polimorf

Довнлоад Мастер

----------


## Вячеслав12

Задействовал-таки... Download Master рулит!!! :129:

----------


## Stec

Пользюсь Internet Download Manager, классная качалка, единственный недостаток, не выделяет файлы после закачки, когда открываеш папку.

----------


## ANDYBOND

Использую Download Master.

----------


## Асгрин

А разве безопасно использовать _FlashGet_? (http://www.viruslist.com/ru/weblog?weblogid=207758686)

----------


## Windows100

Hands.dll + Firefox 
а если серьезно : Download Mastero'м

----------


## tmvs

Orbit'ом. В нём нет надоедливых уведомлений, как в DM.

----------

